# Burley/Twin Falls, Idaho area gamers



## DiamondB (May 16, 2006)

I'm an exiled gamer currently living just outside Burley Idaho and I am in search of fellow gamers.  While ideally I'd like to find a group in the Burley area, I am a realist and know that my chances are slim.  However, I'm desperate to find a face-to-face game, so I'm willing to consider traveling to Twin Falls to play (yes, even with the high gas prices).

So any groups out there looking/willing to add another?


----------



## genshou (May 16, 2006)

Unfortunately, it'd be about a two-hour drive for me to meet you in Twin Falls 

If you can get a good group together there, it might be worth the trip, though...


----------



## DiamondB (May 17, 2006)

Yeah, I used to live in Meridian and had a really good group of guys up there.  Now I really, really miss getting together with them every week.  Oh well, that's life.  I'm hoping I don't have to resort to major road trips just to game.


----------



## genshou (May 18, 2006)

Any of them still around?  I'm also looking to get a group organized locally, and perhaps you could help.


----------



## DiamondB (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, as far as I know they are still around.  Though I know that the present location for their game is moving this weekend.  Jordan Looze, is the ringleader, though I couldn't tell you how to get in contact with him (as I said they are moving).  Another contact is a guy by the name of Adam (sorry don't recall his last name) he works at Toys R Us.  If you get in contact with either of them, tell them that Bingo referred you to them.


----------



## genshou (May 18, 2006)

I suppose that means you don't know their email addresses?

What I've really been wanting to see, though, is a game shop somewhere in the Treasure Valley.  If there is one I don't know about it.  That might help me to find a gaming group around here.


----------



## DiamondB (May 18, 2006)

I do have Jordan's - jorloo@hotmail.com

As for game stores:
  Hobbytown at the Cole & Ustick intersection in Boise has a pretty good selection of stuff, though I wouldn't exactly call them a game store.  However, I do know a couple of the employees are gamers.
  Dark Horse Games, it used to be in Boise, but I believe it has now moved out to Emmett because the owner wanted more room and it was too expensive in Boise.  This is *the* game store to check out.  It's got just about anything you could want (including a board to seek out fellow gamers) and if Wolf (the owner) doesn't have it on his shelves, he'll order it for you.

Those are the only shops I know of for certain, I've heard rumors of others (Magic Dragon Games) though I've never been seen them.  The above two were the only spots I ever got my gaming supplies, oh and occasionally Hastings, but that's definately not a game store.


----------



## Goblin_Gronth (May 19, 2006)

DiamondB said:
			
		

> As for game stores:
> Hobbytown at the Cole & Ustick intersection in Boise has a pretty good selection of stuff, though I wouldn't exactly call them a game store.  However, I do know a couple of the employees are gamers.



Hobbytown i think really is only good for it's minature selection. They have a good book selection most of the time but i was more of a fan of Dark Horse. He would give good deals for repetive customers. (spent a lot of money in his store)


			
				DiamondB said:
			
		

> Dark Horse Games, it used to be in Boise, but I believe it has now moved out to Emmett because the owner wanted more room and it was too expensive in Boise.  This is *the* game store to check out.  It's got just about anything you could want (including a board to seek out fellow gamers) and if Wolf (the owner) doesn't have it on his shelves, he'll order it for you.



He has closed his store. Been several months now. I have yet found a store that is even close to as good as his was. Should say also, i have not found a game store owner that is as good as Wolf is. Wolf will always be a legend in my book when it comes to game store owners.[/QUOTE]


			
				DiamondB said:
			
		

> Those are the only shops I know of for certain, I've heard rumors of others (Magic Dragon Games) though I've never been seen them.  The above two were the only spots I ever got my gaming supplies, oh and occasionally Hastings, but that's definately not a game store.



Close to the Hastings on Fairview there is a new games store. Near Harbor frieght tools, well in that plaza. Not to impressed with the store inventory. Dont really know the guys that well. Not ruling them out yet.

Oh and Genshou, feel free to email me. We are looking for some good players to join our small group of two.   slkarren66@yahoo.com


----------



## genshou (May 20, 2006)

Wait a second... which Hastings store on Fairview?  The one closer to downtown or the one closer to Meridian? 

And that email is as good as sent!


----------



## genshou (May 20, 2006)

Oh, and one more thing...

As one of the unofficial welcomers of the Official Welcome Thread, welcome to the boards, *Goblin_Gronth*!


----------



## Goblin_Gronth (May 20, 2006)

thank you. 

Got your email and have returned one. Sorry, i think i kind of started rambling. 

The hastings im talking about is fairview and cole. That game store (still dont remember the name) is in the area of cole and curtis.


----------



## Tamlyn (May 24, 2006)

There's a new place in Dark Horse's old spot called All About Games. They're pretty good, but I agree that nothing could replace Dark Horse. They have more obscure stuff than Hobby Town has.

My only beef is that I currently live only 5 minutes from Hobby Town but am moving to Star. There's not too much out that way.


----------



## genshou (May 25, 2006)

*Tamlyn*, *Goblin_Gronth* and I are organizing a Friday game night in Caldwell.  If you think you'd be able to head down that way and game with us, fire me an e-mail.  I'm thinking we should probably start with a one-shot 3.0 or 3.5 D&D game to break the ice.


----------



## Goblin_Gronth (May 26, 2006)

*Friday night gaming session*

That sounds like a good idea. A group of about four would be nice. 
Its looking like ill be able to be home by 8pm.


----------



## Goblin_Gronth (May 26, 2006)

Tamlyn said:
			
		

> There's a new place in Dark Horse's old spot called All About Games. They're pretty good, but I agree that nothing could replace Dark Horse. They have more obscure stuff than Hobby Town has.
> 
> My only beef is that I currently live only 5 minutes from Hobby Town but am moving to Star. There's not too much out that way.




I just found out the other night where All About Games is... Its in his old spot.. the one that was on 9th or the one that he was in before going to emmet? 

I havent heard good things about that place though. 

I shouldn't really base my opinion about them from what i heard though. It was while we were standing in Wolf's Emmet store a week before he closed it down.

I'll have to get down there and check it out for myself.


----------



## EyeDK (Jun 1, 2006)

*Boise Store*

Magic Dragon in Boise changed owners and they want to turn the store into Boise's premier roleplaying store.  Magic Dragon is located off of State Street.  I believe Magic Dragon is having the new owner's taking over celebration thing this weekend.  There should be door prizes to win and free food and drink.

I live in the Boise area and I would like to join a game if you still need some players.  Thank you for your time, later.


Ian


----------



## DragonGames (Jun 4, 2006)

Greetings,
I just spotted this thread and thought I would chime in. I am one of the new owners of Magic Dragon Games. We are located at 4610 W. State Street in Boise (208)-853-3683. I have been a GM for 24 years (since 1982) and am still going strong (that's why we close at 5pm on Sundays). It is our goal to reunite the gaming community and make it easier for GMs and players to find each other. We have a HUGE cork board where we are happy to let people post 3" x 5" cards advertizing for GMs and/or players. We have a large gaming area and have changed the store hours to accomidate late night gaming. We open at noon on Mondays, and 10am all other days. We normally close at 9pm except on Fridays and Saturdays when we are open until 1am! As I said earlier, we close at 5pm on Sundays so that we can game. We stock sodas and snacks, including pizzas and Hot Pockets, so you don't have to leave the game for food. We don't allow outside food or drink as we need the small income from the food to pay for the electricity to stay open. If we don't have a product in, and you pay up front, we will give you a 15% discount on the price. While we like money, as long as we pay our bills and can order new stuff in, we are happy. Of course, we would love to be able to pay ourselves, but that is down the road and not a major concern for us, unlike some other game stores.

I hope you will stop in and give us a shot. At least come in and make use of the cork board to advertize for players. Oh, and when you come in, ask about a free d6 with our logo on it. We are giving them away, but only for a limited time and while supplies last.

Oh, and as to the game store on 5-mile and Fairview, it is called Twilight Games.

Thanks for reading, and I hope none of you mind me jumping in here. I just wanted to give out the information.


----------



## genshou (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't mind.  Welcome to EN World!  I hope you check out some threads besides this one.  We have some great stuff.  For example, if you've got late Friday and Saturday night gaming available in your store, you're going to become intimately familiar with these house rules for d20 System games.  I've got some other really good house rules stashed away on these boards, and there are always all kinds of exciting discussions going on.


----------



## DragonGames (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you for the welcome! I will be checking out the other threads on this board and I appriciate the link to the House Rules. I will probably print them up for reference. As to availability of gaming space - it seems most people don't yet realize our new hours, so we have *plenty* of space available on Friday and Saturday nights. We have had several people come in looking to join a D20 game, but currently I don't know of many with openings available (hopefully I can find word of some here). We have been finishing up a very cool medievil-themed mural on our walls - castle walls with fairies and dragons, etc. A very nice backdrop to any fantasy game. We just cleaned the carpet and floor and put down five coats of wax, so we are really working hard to make the store clean, comfortable, appealing and welcoming to gamers. 

Thanks again for the welcome and I look forward to seeing you in the store sometime.


----------



## Goblin_Gronth (Jun 5, 2006)

This would be on Glenwood, across from Wal-mart? Former owners were lesibians? I use to go there and see what used books were available.

Sounds like a lot has been done. Ill make it in there and check out your store.


----------



## DragonGames (Jun 6, 2006)

Goblin_Gronth said:
			
		

> This would be on Glenwood, across from Wal-mart? Former owners were lesibians? I use to go there and see what used books were available.
> 
> Sounds like a lot has been done. Ill make it in there and check out your store.




Actually, the store was moved to 4610 W. State Street several years ago (in the Collister Shopping Center - next to the Dollar Tree and just behind the Big O Tire). I look forward to seeing you in our store.


----------



## DiamondB (Jun 6, 2006)

It's funny, I start this thread in a desperate hope of finding gamers in my area (Burley/Twin Falls) and it gets hijacked by gamers in my old stomping grounds of Boise.  Gamers that are only marginally seeking other gamers, but are instead using my thread to discuss how thriving the gaming community is in Boise and how they are trying to make it better.  What was I thinking moving away from there?

Don't worry, I don't mind that the thread was hijacked, every time someone posts it gets bumped back up to the top.  Maybe, just maybe, your traffic will generate the hit I need.


----------



## DragonGames (Jun 6, 2006)

If you e-mail me your phone number and details, I will gladly put a notice up in our store. I hope you find a game soon.


----------



## DiamondB (Jun 6, 2006)

DragonGames said:
			
		

> If you e-mail me your phone number and details, I will gladly put a notice up in our store. I hope you find a game soon.





Thanks, email sent.  Hopefully something will come of it.  Next time I'm in Boise I'll stop in.


----------



## Goblin_Gronth (Jun 7, 2006)

DragonGames said:
			
		

> Actually, the store was moved to 4610 W. State Street several years ago (in the Collister Shopping Center - next to the Dollar Tree and just behind the Big O Tire). I look forward to seeing you in our store.





ah... ok. 

Ill come in and check it out. 


			
				DiamondB said:
			
		

> It's funny, I start this thread in a desperate hope of finding gamers in my area (Burley/Twin Falls) and it gets hijacked by gamers in my old stomping grounds of Boise. Gamers that are only marginally seeking other gamers, but are instead using my thread to discuss how thriving the gaming community is in Boise and how they are trying to make it better. What was I thinking moving away from there?
> 
> Don't worry, I don't mind that the thread was hijacked, every time someone posts it gets bumped back up to the top. Maybe, just maybe, your traffic will generate the hit I need.




you have helped us soo much. Thanks DiamondB.   
Hopefully we can be of some help to you too.


----------

